# Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€



## PhoenixEX (17. August 2014)

*Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Hey meine lieben Freunde,

eigentlich habe ich alles im Titel erwähnt xD
Paar Hinweise:
Es sollte nicht größer als 24Zoll sein!!!!
Ich will hauptsächlich Skyrim zocken
Bin eher ein Baller-/Horror-/Rollenspiel Spieler und aber auch Fifa
Gucke ab und zu auch Serien und bearbeite mal ab und zu Bilder mit PS aber das war es auch

Fragen:
1.) Welches Monitor stellt ist das OPTIMUM in dieser Preisklasse?
2.) Sind 300-350€ ausreichend für einen guten Monitor bis 24Zoll und 144HZ?
Danke


----------



## kartal03 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Ist dein PC überhaupt leistungsfähig genug, um deine Spiele bei einer solch hohen Framerate zu rendern? 
Ansonsten bringen dir die 144Hz nur im Desktop Betrieb etwas


----------



## PhoenixEX (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220438a2a66cee5c1082ac08af694f814e79f4f79dfad
Ich glaube, dass ist sie und zwar mehr als ausreichend 

EDIT:
ich habe mich bissi schlau gemacht
Ich habe gehört, dass diese 3 die besten in dieser Preiskategorie seien:

Iiyama GB2488
BenQ XL2411Z
Asus VG248QE

Stimmt das?
Wenn ja, welches sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## pphs (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

ich würde zunächst hierzu raten:

http://www.amazon.de/Duden-01-Die-d...?ie=UTF8&qid=1408280632&sr=8-1&keywords=duden


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220438a2a66cee5c1082ac08af694f814e79f4f79dfad
> Ich glaube, dass ist sie und zwar mehr als ausreichend
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 
Dein Rechner reicht locker.

Der Iiyama ist nicht wirklich gut.
Wenn dann würde ich den Asus nehmen.

Aber warum muss denn unbedingt 144Hz sein?
Für Skyrim wäre ein guter IPS/VA Monitor besser geeignet.
Das hast du bessere Farben und der Blickwinkel ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## PhoenixEX (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

@JoM79
Erstmals danke für deine Antwort+
Naja ich habe mir Videos in Youtube angesehen wo man explizit den Unterschied zwischen 60HZ, 120HZ und 144HZ sehen konnte und ich fanddie 144HZ einfach klasse
Wenn du mir ein Monitor mit einer ähnlichen Leistung von144HZ(jedoch günstiger) empfehlen kannst, dann greife ich gerne zu
"Für Skyrim wäre ein guter IPS/VA Monitor besser geeignet."
Ich habe mal den LG IPS235P empfohlen bekommen
Aber ist dieser von der Leistung einigermaßen identisch?

@pphs
1.) Unnötiger Beitrag
2.) Naja...ich habe ein sehr gutes Abitur und studiere im Augenblick auch... ich glaube, dass ich das bestimmt nicht brauche 
Und nebenbei ist das ein Forum und kein Bewerbung


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Naja 144Hz ist halt flüssiger und IPS hat bessere Farben und ist blickwinkelstabiler.
Bei VA hast du nen wesentlich höheren Kontrast als IPS oder TN (3000:1 VA  1000:1 IPS/TN)
Wenn du hauptsächlich Rollenspiele wie Skyrim spielst, würde daher eher zu einem IPS/VA raten.

Als Empfehlung für VA wäre da der Iiyama XB2483HSU und für IPS der Dell U2414H.
Wenn du ein paar zusätzliche Gamingfeatures willst, ist der Eizo FS2434 zu empfehlen, welcher ebenfalls ein IPS Panel hat.


----------



## PhoenixEX (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Hmmm
Aaiaia 
Es fällt mir nicht leicht, da ich jemand bin, der beim spielen eher ein Allrounder ist
Aber naja
Gibt es denn keinen Minitor der ne Mischung aus 120 oder 144HZ ist und zugleich IPS fähig ist?


----------



## Eins33Sieben (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Hmmm
> Aaiaia
> Es fällt mir nicht leicht, da ich jemand bin, der beim spielen eher ein Allrounder ist
> Aber naja
> Gibt es denn keinen Minitor der ne Mischung aus 120 oder 144HZ ist und zugleich IPS fähig ist?


 
Klar die Koreaner von Ebay etc. Aber die haben halt einen Recht hohen Inputlag und die 120Hz können nicht garantiert werden.


----------



## schniklas (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kein IPS aber VA Panel, sprengt allerdings das Budget


----------



## PhoenixEX (17. August 2014)

...
Hmm
Also ich überlege
Entweder die Asus VG248QE oder die LG IPS235P
Sind 2 ganz unterschiedliche Monitore...
Ich frage mal so:
Könnte ich auf den LG IPS235P bsp Battlefield4 flüssig spielen?
Oder merkt man im Spiel, dass es nicht ganz flüssig ist?

Ok Leute
ich bin doch zu einem entschluss gekommen
Ich belibebei IPS
Nehme aber die Eizo FS2333
Die soll anscheinend sehr sehr gut sein!!!


----------



## JoM79 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Wieso eigentlich DIE?
Und den FS2333 würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn dann den FS2434.


----------



## PhoenixEX (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich DIE?
> Und den FS2333 würde ich nicht nehmen, wenn dann den FS2434.


 
Weil lautPRAD die FS2333 SEHR gut sein soll
Und zu FS2434 finde ichleider keine Tests

Leute ich kriege wirklich die KRIESE!!!!!
Gibt es keine IPS mit mehr als 60HZ?
Es muss ja kein 144HZ sein aber mind. ein IPS mit mehr als 60HZ!!!!
Ich kann mich wirklich nicht mehr entscheiden
Wenn es keine IPS mit mehr als 60HZ gibnt dann bitte

ASUS VG248QE
oder
FS2333
UND warum???


----------



## Marzee (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

IPS mit mehr als 60Hz gibt es so nicht, außer du übertaktest deinen Monitor, wobei du da keine Erfolgsgarantie hast.

Wenn dann würde ich den FS2434 nehmen. Ist der Nachfolger vom FS2333 und wird (vermutlich) besser sein oder zumindest genauso gut, dafür aber ein Zoll größer. (ACHTUNG: Behauptung: Ich behaupte Mal das Eizo kompetent genug ist einen Nachfolger rauszubringen, der auch besser ist als sein Vorgänger) Wenn nicht einfach auf Tests warten. Hier auch ein kurzes Review.
144Hz würde ich nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn man viele schnelle Shooter spielt und das zu mehr als 80%. Ansonsten sind Monitore mit IPS-Panel die besseren Allrounder.


Da du dich aber mit der Entscheidung so schwer tust, warum nicht einfach beide bestellen und einen zurückschicken ? So kannst du beide nebeneinander stellen und ganz einfach entscheiden, welchen du besser findest.


----------



## Rabber (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Offiziell nein aber man kann viele noch "übertakten" so lasse ich z.B mein Dell P2414H auf 80Hz laufen. 
Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten aber man kann sich schon etwas mehr mühe bei der Rechtschreibung geben, gerade weil es sich dann für andere besser lesen lässt.

Hier gibt es auch noch ein paar Infos zum P2414H + der Beweis das er die 80Hz ohne Frameskipping mitmacht http://www.overclock.net/t/1452897/dell-p2414h-ah-ips-pwm-free-light-ag-coating-1080p


----------



## krone (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Moin,
ich klinke mich mal in die Diskussion mit ein, da ich mir demnächst auch einen neuen Bildschirm mit den gleichen Merkmalen zulegen möchte.
Ich schwanke allerdings nur zwischen dem Asus vg248qe, welchen ihr auch vorgeschlagen habt, und dem AOC G2460PG.
Welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen, da auch ein Preisunterschied von mehr als 100 € vorhanden ist ?


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



krone schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich klinke mich mal in die Diskussion mit ein, da ich mir demnächst auch einen neuen Bildschirm mit den gleichen Merkmalen zulegen möchte.
> Ich schwanke allerdings nur zwischen dem Asus vg248qe, welchen ihr auch vorgeschlagen habt, und dem AOC G2460PG.
> Welchen der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen, da auch ein Preisunterschied von mehr als 100 € vorhanden ist ?


 
Ist dir GSync 150€ wert?
Trotzdem wäre es nett gewesen einen eigenen Thread zu öffnen.


----------



## krone (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Ich wollte nicht unnötig viele Threads zum gleichen Thema haben.
Und ich habe mich beim Asus vertan.
ich wollte nicht die normale Variante, sondern die mit G Sync.
und ja G-Sync ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



krone schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht unnötig viele Threads zum gleichen Thema haben.
> Und ich habe mich beim Asus vertan.
> ich wollte nicht die normale Variante, sondern die mit G Sync.
> und ja G-Sync ist mir wichtig.


 
Gsync macht doch nur Sinn wenn du über 144 Fps schaffst. Aber wenn du das schaffst ist es schon wieder kein Problem Vsync einzuschalten.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Naja ich finde Gsync bei 144Hz unnötig und Vsync brauchst du bei 144Hz auch nicht.


----------



## krone (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

144 Hz schafft die GraKa auf jeden Fall !
Ich will nur aus dem Grund G Sync haben, weil es doch zum Teil starke Fps Schwankungen gibt.
Wenn sie nämlich unter die 144 Hz kommt, welches schon mal oft vorkommt, gibt es nerfiger Ruckler.
Und die gehen auf Dauer wirklich auf die Nerven.
Wurde ihr mir in dem Fall auch von G Sync abraten oder nicht ?
Mal nbe andere Frage :
Bis wieviel Fps geht der Monitor ( G Sync ) mit runter ?


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



krone schrieb:


> 144 Hz schafft die GraKa auf jeden Fall !
> Ich will nur aus dem Grund G Sync haben, weil es doch zum Teil starke Fps Schwankungen gibt.
> Wenn sie nämlich unter die 144 Hz kommt, welches schon mal oft vorkommt, gibt es nerfiger Ruckler.
> Und die gehen auf Dauer wirklich auf die Nerven.
> ...


 
Bitte mach doch wenn du so viele Fragen hast nen eigenen Thread auf, sonst kann dem TE keiner mehr helfen, da hier von anderen Sachen gesprochen wird.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde Gsync bei 144Hz unnötig und Vsync brauchst du bei 144Hz auch nicht.


 
Ja außer du hast eine extreme Leistung dass du bei einem Spiel über 144 FPS schaffst aber dann reicht die Leistung auch um mit Vsync eine vernünftige Framerate zu bekommen. Bei 1440p macht es noch weniger Sinn. Wenn man einen 120 Hz Koreaner hat wird man kaum über 120 Fps schaffen bei Spielen wie Bf4 etc.


----------



## JoM79 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*

Bei 144Hz brauchst du kein Vsync und du brauchst auch keine 144fps um den schnellen Bildaufbau von 144Hz zu haben.
144fps sind nur der Idealfall.


----------



## Eins33Sieben (19. August 2014)

*AW: Suche das beste GAMING Monitor(24Zoll 144HZ) für max 300-350€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 144Hz brauchst du kein Vsync und du brauchst auch keine 144fps um den schnellen Bildaufbau von 144Hz zu haben.
> 144fps sind nur der Idealfall.


 
Ich sag ja nur ab 145 FPS kann Tearing auch vor kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2014)

Also ich hab Tearing nicht einmal gehabt , auch nicht mit 200fps.


----------

